# Old enterprise #22



## smokin peachey (Jan 2, 2020)

I was given this older enterprise #22 meat grinder by a friend.  I purchased a new plate and blade and tried running some pork fat through it to clean it out after wire brushing.  The grinder struggled bad to grind it.  I am looking for suggestions or ideas as to what others have done to make these old grinders workhorses. Pulleys, gearboxes,???? It has a 1/8 hp motor now and gearbox 
	

		
			
		

		
	



























	

		
			
		

		
	
 20:1 ratio.


----------



## udaman (Jan 2, 2020)

New meat grinder build
					

Finally got my grinder set up the way I want it. Can't wait to run some meat through this bad boy




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 3, 2020)

udaman said:


> New meat grinder build
> 
> 
> Finally got my grinder set up the way I want it. Can't wait to run some meat through this bad boy
> ...


Thanks for sharing this


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking for info for ya and came up with this so far;
Hobarts #22 uses 1.5 hp and screw turns @ 212 RPM and does 16-20 lb per minute.
Berkels 22 is 1 hp with a 235 rpm screw speed and does 20 lbs a minute also.

I see some cheap gear reducers out there but would need to know the motor type first.


			https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/08433757
		


elec motor face mount  types;





						NEMA Frame/Shaft Sizes - Big Electric Motors
					






					bigelectricmotors.com
				




Cleaning tin advise;


			https://www.hunker.com/12454096/cleaning-tarnished-tin-at-home


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 3, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Looking for info for ya and came up with this so far;
> Hobarts #22 uses 1.5 hp and screw turns @ 212 RPM and does 16-20 lb per minute.
> Berkels 22 is 1 hp with a 235 rpm screw speed and does 20 lbs a minute also.
> 
> ...



thank you very much for the info Dan. I will check these links out this evening and also check to see what motors I have available already.


----------

